# Article: Saras parents about their son, NBA and Pacers



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Few days ago an article about Sarunas' parents visit to his son was published in Lithuanian "Kauno diena" daily. Here's the translation by my great firend Sashikas (big thanks for the translation):

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The best European basketball player Sarunas Jasikevicius is intensively learning NBA alphabet now. Spending an average 18 minutes on court and scoring average 8,5 points, the playmaker of Indiana Pacers and the pride of Lithuanian basketball is gaining more and more confidence of his coach Rick Carlisle and playing in decisive moments. Shining with energy S.Jasikevicius is trying to infect with it his teammates, who sometimes seem to be apatic.

Though the debut in NBA wasn't a shock to Saras, he doesn't deny, that it is not easy to adapt in the strongest league in the world.

*Does not regret about leaving to NBA *

Sarunas' parents Rita and Linas Jasikevicius were watching three games of their son in Indianapolis. Saras decided to surprise them, and invited his parents to watch his first games in Conseco Fieldhouse arena. After they saw how Saras lives and trains, Jasikevicius family came home more confident, that Sarunas will succeed in NBA.

Anyhow, it is not easy to adapt in NBA even for such tough and much-seen player, as S.Jasikevicius.

"It is hard to play in NBA, but, speaking truth, I thought it would be harder", - S.Jasikevicius told his parents. 

He is hoping, that he will get on with NBA rythm in the partway of the season, and then maybe will get a place in the starting lineup. Saras feels, that he gets more and more credit.

L.Jasikevicius has no doubts, that his son won't be content with second-plan role in NBA: "Maybe he will be stopped by injuries, maybe sometimes he won't be lucky on court, but in any ocasion he will be fighting and climbing up".

Sarunas was discussing for several times with his father, was it the right decision to go to NBA.

"Saras has nothing to prove, so we had several talks, whether didn't he make a mistake by moving to NBA. Yet, despite some shades, this is the strongest league in the world. The arenas, the organisation of the competition are making a huge impact, so why not to see it with your own eyes, try your forces, if you have such an opportunity? - L.Jasikevicius said. - I have been in quite a lot of European arenas, but I haven't seen anywhere such an impressive organization of the competition as in NBA. Each NBA game is a big festival with concerts, entertaiment performances.

*Lithuanian housekeeper *

S.Jasikevicius rented an appartment in the suburb of Indianapolis. He has chosen an 200 sq. meters appartment in the three-floor building. There are ponds around the house with swans swimming in them. 

The house of the star of European basketball is kept by lithuanian houskeeper. S.Jasikevicius has hired her occasionaly. When he called by a phone, which he got from friends, Sarunas started talking with the housekeeper in English. When she learned the name of her future client, she asked, where is he from. It turned out, that the she is from Siauliai.

Saras has the newest Mercedes Benz, moreover, the club sponsors gave him an additional Jeep, because there is a lot of snow in Indianapolis during the winter season.

When Pacers go to away games, the players are leaving the cars in the airport. They don't have to pass through all the formalities of the airports - the players walk through the special entrance directly to the team's plain, standing on a separate track.

*Arena in the downtown *

Huge 20 thousand spectator "Conseco Fieldhouse" arena is located in the downtown of Indianapolis. According to L.Jasikevicius, this is the perfect anwwer for all the sceptics, who are considering it unacceptable to build a modern sports and entertainment center in the downtown of Kaunas, island of Nemunas. There are two multistoreys for car parking.

"We didn't notice any traffic jams near the arena. A lot of people come to the arena by walk, because it is like a festival for them, when you can enjoy yourself in the cafeterias", - L.Jasikevicius said.

Spectators are welcomming the players warmly, applauding not only after the shots, but also for the great assists. Yet, they left a contrasting impression. Fans are cheering wildly, when the team is leading, but when their players are behind, it is almost silent in arena. It was quite unpleasant, when some of them carrying big packs of food decided to get back to their seats when it was 15 seconds left till the end of the quater, or when others decided to leave at the same time. Some of the spectators were in a constant migration.

800 meters away from the arena there is a stadium of the american football. And this is in the downtown of a 800 thousand inhabitant city.

Indianapolis is 500 kilometers away from Cleveland, and 300 kilometers away from Chicago. On a dayoff Sarunas with his parents took a trip to so called capital of lithuanians in America - Chicago.

*With newspapers to the practice *

S.Jasikevicius has to take a 15-20 minute trip from his house to the hall. Before the morning practice he is stopping in the press shop, because he has to buy two USA Today newspapers. This is a duty of a rookie. Other debutee of "Pacers" Danny Granger is bringing doughnuts and coffee in the morning. This is unwritten rules for the rookies, which are valid for all the clubs.

"Sarunas is called a matured rookie, so he has easier duties", - L.Jasikevicius said. 

Pacers has a practice one time a day. But if a player spends less than 10 minutes on court, he has to practice after the match.

The practices seem to be quite easy for S.Jasikevicius. So he comes a bit earlier to the practice, warms up, goes to the fitness hall, spends some time shooting after the practice. After that he has to take some procedures. He leaves home at half past nine, and comes back around three in the afternoon.

"Sarunas wants to work, because he is fighting for the place in the starting five", - L.Jasikevicius claimed.

The practices take place even on a travel day. Then instantly after the practice the team goes to the airport. In the plane the players have the meal and the rest.

*Lack of a teamplay *

Jasikevicius family watched two games in the Conseco fieldhouse arena - with Philadelphia 76ers (109-111) and with Miami Heat (95-90).

The first match left a dismal impression to L.Jasikevicius: "The players were walking on a court, the defence was terrible, so the opponents were leading by 18 points. When Sarunas appeared on court, the game turned a bit more energetic, the difference was only two points in the fourth quater, but I didn't get, what is the real Pacers game. Our coaches would rant and rave after such play, but Rick Carlisle remained calm. Acording to Sarunas, he is very democratic man and trying to solve everything with democratic principles".

In the victorious game vs. Miami Heat S.Jasikevicius was playing in both third and during all fourth quater. When 14 seconds was left on the clock, he scored a very important two pointer, increasing the lead to three points - 93-90.

S.Jasikevicius hopes, that maybe he will bring the spirit of teamplay, cause now Pacers players are not avoiding the individual actions.

"Teamplay squads are victorious in NBA - Detroit, San Antonio, Dallas. It is much easier to defend against one player, than against team efforts", - L.Jasikevicius claimed.

*Understood the tactics quickly *

Wasn't it hard for S.Jasikevicius to understand the team tactics? Afterall, this seems to be the reason why Arvydas Macijauskas struggles in NBA.

According to L.Jasikevicius, Sarunas had no problem with the scheme understanding: "He plays as a playmaker for a lot of years, he understands basketball very well and is able to read the game. Sarunas is a creator on court and is able to create himsenf the opportunities. Moreover, he played in the US earlier - in NCAA. Student's basketball differs from NBA, but the principles are the same. Sarunas watches a lot of games, analyses them and is interested in lots of things. This helps him now".

Before S.Jasikevicius got to NBA, there were a lot of talks, that his weakest place is defence. But after watching several Pacers games this myth seems to gutter out, because some other players of the team, who are even considered as the leaders, have more problems in the defence.

In the game vs. Milwaukee, in the fourth quarter Pacers were leading by 12 points, S.Jasikevicius was shooting with 100% precision, had 9 points in his pot, and was safely controling his team. But by the end of the game coach decided to put him on the bench. Pacers lost by one point. 

During last 1,5 minutes Pacers missed 8 free throws. When the victory started to slip out of the hands, S.Jasikevicius suggested the coach that it would be wise to let in the players, who can score FTs. R.Carlisle remained silent then, but after the game he admitted that he made a mistake by keeping the players with unconsistant FT shooting.

S.Jasikevicius says loudly, that some players need more motivation both during practices and the games.

*Competition doesn't pander everybody *

The elder players are listening to S.Jasikevicius, but there are some problems with younger ones. Often they are playing for several minutes, so they starting to rage, trying to prove something.

The main Pistons point guard Jamaal Tinsley is more reliable in one-on-one game, he is more experienced in NBA, but in positional basketball S.Jasikevicius is stronger. Moreover, he is better shooter, especially from the FT line.

Talking of it, after the mentioned victory vs. Heat, after the more time on the bench, J.Tinsley left the arena silently without stopping near signature hunters.

"This is the routine of NBA, though such shades are found in European Basketball, but they are more covered", - L.Jasikevicius said.

S.Jasikevicius usually has some playing time in the first or second quater, then returns on court in the third or fourth. With all the pauses, sometimes it turns for him to get back on court after more than an hour, when all the muscles are chilled down. He is worried, that it will be harder in winter, because, there is an oppinion, that "Conseco Fieldhouse" is a cold arena.

*Saras is a black cat for G.Payton *

An interesting confrontation took place in the game vs. Miami. Saras met Gary Payton. This player feels that he has unpaid dues to lithuanian after the semifinal of Sydney Olympics. Saras scored 27 points, and G.Payton and T.Hardaway couldn't hold him down.

Then G.Payton menaced Sarunas: "Wait, you will come to America, then we will call it square". Saras, who don't search a word in his pocket rebuffed: "Prove it now, that you are better".

But up til now G.Payton couldn't prove his advantage even in NBA. During Pacers vs. Heat match S.Jasikevicius had to defend the famous NBA guard. In the first attack Sarunas stole a ball from him and made two points in a fastbreak. After some time G.Payton once again tryed to overcome defence of lithuanian, and was given a charging foul. The duel ended with Payton's foul on Saras, when he was shooting a three-pointer. Saras was awardes with three FTs. G.Payton was benched.

*Friends met on court *

On Thursday other confrontation, this time more pleasant, took place. Pacers were playing against Zydrunas Ilgauskas' Cavaliers. After many years two childhood friends met each other on court. Pacers won 98-76, and Saras broke his scoring record in NBA with 17 points.

Saras visited Zydrunas in Cleveland before the season. After NBA season took off, both players are communicating by messagers and phone.

Both Lithuanians and their parents are planning to celebrate Christmas together in Cleveland.

*Misses girfriend and friends in America *

Sarunas is wondering, that the team isn't organizing common dinners, not meeting together with families. In Europe the relationship between the players are warmer.

"Sarunas can deal with everybody, but there are no such hearted relationships in US, as in Israel and Spain. Barcelona and Maccabi players were as one family", - L.Jasikevicius told.

The player misses lots of his friends, who all left in Europe. "Personal life is not the main thing, when you play in NBA, but the feeling of lonelyness causes some discomfort", - R.Jasikeviciene said.

Sarunas has told partly joking, partly serious for several times, that he will marry only when he will turn 30. The anniversary is not that far - on March 5th. Now his heart is occupied with charming jewish girl Linor Abargil, who is former Miss World. Though he did not say anything about the wedding yet.

The actress is living in Tel Aviv, and she can't be with Sarunas in US, because she has a job. She is acting in monospectalces and has a TV show. She comes to USA for several days, when she can leave the theatre. Tender and communicable girl has the sympathies of the Sarunas' parents. Only time will show, whether the love of the couple won't be chilled down by the ocean.

*Pained by LBF manager's words *

L.Jasikevicius answered honestly to the question, whether Sarunas will represent the native country in the World championship in Japan: "Sarunas is mad at the president of Lithuanian basketball federation because of his claimings".

The player was pained by Vladas Garastas' presumptions about the players, who should be invited and who not. Also about his thoughts, that it is enough to rest for two weeks for the basketball player in the summer. When mentioned, that V.Garastas in his thougts did not mean Saras, L.Jasikevicius rebuffed, that then he should mention the names.

"When Sarunas was reading the thoughts of the boss of the federation in the magazine, Sarunas was wingling his head and wondering. Said, that if I am not needed anymore, I could live with that. The president of federation should be more responsible about what he is saying. - L.Jasikevicius quoted his son - Sarunas has given away 13 years for different national teams of Lithuania. He has rested only after the disaster in Turkey and this year".


----------



## Kastas (Nov 14, 2005)

Saras(first row, second from left) and Zydrunas Ilgauskas(11) 1993


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

I want to stress out few parts of this article.



> Spectators are welcomming the players warmly, applauding not only after the shots, but also for the great assists. Yet, they left a contrasting impression. Fans are cheering wildly, when the team is leading, but when their players are behind, *it is almost silent in arena*. It was quite unpleasant, when some of them *carrying big packs of food* decided to get back to their seats when it was 15 seconds left till the end of the quater, or when others decided to leave at the same time. *Some of the spectators were in a constant migration.*


Disgusting... You want to watch something and not cheer – go to the theatre. You want to eat – go to a restaurant. Your team is down and you stop supporting them and keep silent – what kind of fan are you?



> The first match left a dismal impression to L.Jasikevicius: "*The players were walking on a court, the defence was terrible*, so the opponents were leading by 18 points. When Sarunas appeared on court, the game turned a bit more energetic, the difference was only two points in the fourth quater, but I didn't get, what is the real Pacers game. Our coaches would rant and rave after such play, but Rick Carlisle remained calm.
> 
> S.Jasikevicius hopes, that maybe he will bring the spirit of teamplay, cause now Pacers players are not avoiding the individual actions.
> 
> ...


Exactly. I saw the win vs Clippers. What a bad defense, what a selfish game and no teamplay. Everybody cares only about their own play and not team first. And Carlisle seems to be fine with that  Any coach in Europe would scream and go mad about how the team plays and shows no motivation, while here it seems its ok… 



> Sarunas is wondering, that the team isn't organizing common dinners, not meeting together with families. In Europe the relationship between the players are warmer.
> 
> "Sarunas can deal with everybody, but there are no such hearted relationships in US, as in Israel and Spain. *Barcelona and Maccabi players were as one family*", - L.Jasikevicius told.


Proves the point again. Being “one family” brings victories. No dinners in more than two months just shows how selfish players are. They are good players, but with such motivation I think strong team from Europe could beat them (of course playing vs European team they would find motivation)…

Anyway great article and not only these parts are good. The one with Payton is also nice as the last part about NT isn’t so nice. Again thanks Sashikas for translating.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

That's one of the best articles i've read. It was a very interesting read, it was like people personally with a person to explain to you the other side of basketball, the side fans don't see. Thanks for posting it i enjoyed it.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

great article. i especially liked how he owned mr. ego gary payton :biggrin:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> But after watching several Pacers games this myth seems to gutter out, because some other players of the team, who are even considered as the leaders, have more problems in the defence.



I was enjoying the article up until here, where it lost all credibility. Sarunas is by far the worst defender on the Pacers. It's not even close. Then it just went on to make him seem like some kind of God or something that he's not.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Zalgirinis said:


> I want to stress out few parts of this article.
> 
> 
> 
> Disgusting... You want to watch something and not cheer – go to the theatre. You want to eat – go to a restaurant. Your team is down and you stop supporting them and keep silent – what kind of fan are you?



I don't understand exactly what you're wanting fans to cheer for. It's not really feasible to cheer for the better part of 2 hours. There are stretches where you just want to pay attention to what is going on in the action. I know there are plenty of times where I'm trying to anazlyze the offensive sets and stuff, and my mind isn't thinking about cheering. When the game is close or the Pacers are on a roll, it's absoluty exhilirating.




> Exactly. I saw the win vs Clippers. What a bad defense, what a selfish game and no teamplay. Everybody cares only about their own play and not team first. And Carlisle seems to be fine with that  Any coach in Europe would scream and go mad about how the team plays and shows no motivation, while here it seems its ok…


You do know that if coaches go crazy like that here they get ejected right?




> Proves the point again. Being “one family” brings victories. No dinners in more than two months just shows how selfish players are. They are good players, but with such motivation I think strong team from Europe could beat them (of course playing vs European team they would find motivation)…
> 
> Anyway great article and not only these parts are good. The one with Payton is also nice as the last part about NT isn’t so nice. Again thanks Sashikas for translating.



If everything is so "grand" in European play, why is the NBA such a higher-quality league? I'm 100% cetain that any NBA team would beat any European team, and probably by more than 10 points.


----------



## yellow (Jul 20, 2005)

Zalgirinis thank you


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

PacersguyUSA said:


> I was enjoying the article up until here, where it lost all credibility. Sarunas is by far the worst defender on the Pacers. It's not even close. Then it just went on to make him seem like some kind of God or something that he's not.


One thing is can they defend better than Saras - of course they can, but the idea here is that star players DONT defend, because they dont care abotu defense and dont have enough motivation. Its not about the ability, its about lack of motivation. Saras really tries there even if hes worser defender.



> I don't understand exactly what you're wanting fans to cheer for. It's not really feasible to cheer for the better part of 2 hours. There are stretches where you just want to pay attention to what is going on in the action. I know there are plenty of times where I'm trying to anazlyze the offensive sets and stuff, and my mind isn't thinking about cheering. When the game is close or the Pacers are on a roll, it's absoluty exhilirating.


Yes, I understand there are really such moments, even for me diehard fan in Europe, but come on 20.000 people at one time being silent? Here even if I get into thoughts too much (that really happens at times) and dont cheer at the moment there are hundreds guys around me cheering and chanting.



> You do know that if coaches go crazy like that here they get ejected right?


Well, in my life I saw many NBA games (of course not even close to as many as you), but I never saw NBA coach getting technical for yelling at its own players. Im not talking about yelling at refs. Thats what I meant in previous post that coach would go crazy in Europe on players if they play like that. I doubt you get ejected for that.



> If everything is so "grand" in European play, why is the NBA such a higher-quality league? I'm 100% cetain that any NBA team would beat any European team, and probably by more than 10 points.


Because NBA has better players. Thats clear. But better players not always make better team - see the Olympics, see the same this preseason where Raptors lost at home, with NBA rules, with NBA 3pt line, with no jetlag to Maccabi Tel Aviv. If team has no motivation (or not enough of it) it can lose even to a team of worser players, but to a team with teamplay and team spirit. Also have in mind that best European players also play in NBA. Give the team with starting5 of Gasol, Nowitzki, Stojakovic, Macijauskas and Jasikevicius and I would win NBA championship. You probably would say "hey they are all bad defenders", but team spirit, helping each other in every situation, being one family on the court and off the court would help a lot. Team defense is in a blood of European player and with that you can play vs anybody.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks for translating Zalgirinis. And don't pay attention to pacerguyusa-he hates everything that it is from Europe and especially Saras .


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> I was enjoying the article up until here, where it lost all credibility. Sarunas is by far the worst defender on the Pacers. It's not even close. Then it just went on to make him seem like some kind of God or something that he's not.


Wow...it's amazing how much hate you can have. Good article and it's nice to hear what's going on behind the scenes and how players really feel.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

PacersGuyUSA is maybe one of the best members on bbb.net, not just on Pacers forum, but overall on the entire forum of 17,000, definetly has alot of insight and great knowledge on the game of basketball, usually when he posts, i treat it with alot of respect and credibility.

However, the guy is the biggest euro-hater there is. I donno maybe theres something he isn't telling us, maybe a euro "stole" his girlfriend, or a euro "jumped" him or stole his lunch money at school, who knows, but the guy is a hater when it comes to euros and anything he posts about a european player i don't even waste my time reading.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

So you guys cheer for your teams when they are playing badly? That is when it gets quiet in Conseco... We are 100% behind our guys for the whole game... we just aren't as loud when we are down and playing bad... is that so bad? You should hear the noise in Conseco during the playoffs... it is loud as heck in there. 

As far as teams not eating together... the guys in the NBA have wayyyyy more rigorous schedules and events they must attend... as opposed to Europe. These guys live unimaginably busy lives... it's hard to make the kind of time to do this stuff. These guys are around their teammates for the great majority of the season... many hours a day... every day... they need some time to themselves too. 

Great article... really insightful to see these things through the eyes of people in other parts of the world. I appreciate the work you and your friend put into it.

I love Sarunas! He is an amazing player! When I saw him in the Olympics a few years ago... I was praying that that guy would one day be a Pacer... never thought it would happen though.

You will be happy to hear that the fans in Conseco (at the game I went to last Friday) were cheering for Sarunas more than any other Pacer... He is going to be loved here by the fans! He plays with so much heart, energy, and emotion that it is hard to not support him.

P.S. - My girlfriend officially named Sarunas her new favorite player last weekend... she loved his emotion. She had not had a favorite Pacer since Al Harrington left... I am getting her a Sarunas jersey for Christmas.

Lot's of love for Sarunas here!


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

First of all Im glad to hear Saras gets fans here so fast. I actually expected that. He does that everywhere. Israel stilll goes crazy about him, I could give you quotes from the international forum where Maccabi fans are crying now because of Saras leaving as they understood how crucial he was to their team.



jermaine7fan said:


> So you guys cheer for your teams when they are playing badly? That is when it gets quiet in Conseco... We are 100% behind our guys for the whole game... we just aren't as loud when we are down and playing bad... is that so bad? You should hear the noise in Conseco during the playoffs... it is loud as heck in there.


Yes, we cheer all the time even if our team plays bad, we chant to fire them up then. Of course there are many countries in Europe so in some its not like that. But for example yesterday's Euroleague game between Benetton and Tau in Treviso, Italy. Benetton was down all first half, had -17 at halftime. Benetton fans were loud the same as in the start even at the lowest point of their team's game, Benetton got back and made it to overtime (though lost anyway).



> As far as teams not eating together... the guys in the NBA have wayyyyy more rigorous schedules and events they must attend... as opposed to Europe. These guys live unimaginably busy lives... it's hard to make the kind of time to do this stuff. These guys are around their teammates for the great majority of the season... many hours a day... every day... they need some time to themselves too.


You say it like in Europe they dont do anything from day to day. In Europe players are also profesionals, not like in NBA they practice twice a day, they also meet every day, but still tries to be family even outside the gym. Of course I understand that many players are busy etc, but at least to have one dinner together as a team... is it that hard? I think that would help creating the teamplay at least a little, so why not try it.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Im not a fan of Saras either, but he brings something enitrely different to the Pacers, and its something that the Pacers as a team could ride to some success


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

I can see Sara's being the starting PG after the all-star break, and if they Pacers want to go anywhere they better do it. Tinsley will probably be pissed that a soft "euro" took his spot. PacersGuy and Tinsley would probably the only one's pissed tho.(and well maybe those stupid enuff to compare him to Billups)


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

What happened with Tinsley? He was just an untouchable a week ago?


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> What happened with Tinsley? He was just an untouchable a week ago?


What do you mean by untouchable?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

MillerTime said:


> PacersGuyUSA is maybe one of the best members on bbb.net, not just on Pacers forum, but overall on the entire forum of 17,000, definetly has alot of insight and great knowledge on the game of basketball, usually when he posts, i treat it with alot of respect and credibility.
> 
> However, the guy is the biggest euro-hater there is. I donno maybe theres something he isn't telling us, maybe a euro "stole" his girlfriend, or a euro "jumped" him or stole his lunch money at school, who knows, but the guy is a hater when it comes to euros and anything he posts about a european player i don't even waste my time reading.



Only basketball though. I'm gonna live in or near Europe for about a year soon.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Good Article. Sarunas is becoming one of my favorite players.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I saw threads in here that stated that he was untouchable


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> I saw threads in here that stated that he was untouchable


I don't recall... I don't think Tinsley is in any way, shape, or form untouchable. Although... I'ld wager that if a starting Pacer loses his job this year... it will be Jackson... not Tinsley. But would it be Fred or Saras entering the starters? Tinsley is good... but definately not untouchable.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

jermaine7fan said:


> I don't recall... I don't think Tinsley is in any way, shape, or form untouchable. Although... I'ld wager that if a starting Pacer loses his job this year... it will be Jackson... not Tinsley. But would it be Fred or Saras entering the starters? Tinsley is good... but definately not untouchable.



I agree...

It wouldn't surprise me at all if he got traded before the dealine....
and even though Tinsley is playing good so far he could be doing better....alot better....

I have a feeling that this starting lineup is gonna change by All-Star break....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I have a feeling that this starting lineup is gonna change by All-Star break....
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


Yup... Jeff Foster will be in there :biggrin: 

JK

You are prolly right though... I bet one of our starting gaurds will be different by then.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

jermaine7fan said:


> Yup... Jeff Foster will be in there :biggrin:
> 
> JK
> 
> You are prolly right though... I bet one of our starting gaurds will be different by then.



I would welcome the change just as long as is an upgrade and helps our team overall....

At this point of the season I just don't have confidence that we can compete with Detroit, who it hurts me to say is the team to beat right now...

IMO we need that extra piece that would put us past any team in the East and beyond...
Artest is going nowhere and that's all I'm sure about...
But I hope to see us improve and play the way we should be playing!!!....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

If our play does not become more consistant... there will most likely be a trade. I really believe that Jackson will be a part of it. He has not shown any signs of being a good replacement for Mr. Pacer. I hope he can improve... but I have been growing in disfavor of Stephen ever since the Atlanta game. And it's not just his attitude... it's also the way he has been playing. He has not brought the same D he had last year... and his shots/shot selections are way off. Depending on the opponent... I think we should either start Sarunas or Fred at the shooting gaurd spot. If we need D for a top shooting gaurd... we got Fred... If it is just a decent starting shooting gaurd... let Sarunas kill him with offense (and his D is looking better too). Stephen would be in a more prominant role with the second unit... and it could help him... is that not the role he played for San Antonio the year he won a ring? - Think about it...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> I saw threads in here that stated that he was untouchable


Can you please find them? I don't want to trade Tinsley, but I also don't want to trade many players on our team. I'm fine if Jackson, Gill, AJ, or Bender go. No one on the Pacers is untouchable, but it isn't wise to trade key parts of the team that aren't easily replacable.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

The Pacers had a team dinner as family at Fred Jones's mother's house last night before the Blazers game. Happy mauzer?


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> The Pacers had a team dinner as family at Fred Jones's mother's house last night before the Blazers game. Happy mauzer?


And what happened ? tinsley was pauting again while eating hamburger in separate room and got injured with his own fork and sits out game with Portland?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

mauzer said:


> And what happened ? tinsley was pauting again while eating hamburger in separate room and got injured with his own fork and sits out game with Portland?



huh?

Coherence. Do you understand it?


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

honestly though, why didn't Tinsley play?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

rock747 said:


> honestly though, why didn't Tinsley play?


"Pacers guard Jamaal Tinsley had a sore left groin and didn't play. Carlisle said he was day-to-day."

From the AP.


----------

